# Guiness World Records Cigar . . .



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Well at least thats what this says, 19" Cigar
This has actually been sitting in a box since my senior trip to cancun in 2002!
I totally forgot I even had this. 
The box says:

Santa Clara 1830 San Andres, Mex. MAGNUM
Hand Made in Mexico
171 pesos which back then was a little under $20 

Im sure the record has been broken by now, or maybe not.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Light it up!


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

DAMN!!!!! thats a huge bitch!!!! how long you think it will take you to smoke one of those suckers?


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

GregSS said:


> Light it up!


lol, Ill prob die . . . :yuck:


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

perry7762 said:


> DAMN!!!!! thats a huge bitch!!!! how long you think it will take you to smoke one of those suckers?


i dont know but it cant taste good after being out of a humi for almost 10 yrs :jaw:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Holy cow! you will need one big @ss humi to hold that sucker!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

The World Record holder:

World's largest cigar
:lol:

I think you can put that 19" in a coolidor.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha, it would fit in my wineador at an angle :lol:


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

Tman said:


> The World Record holder:
> 
> World's largest cigar
> :lol:
> ...


lol...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

That's one big a$$ cigar, it would probably kill me, if I tried to smoke it.

You could have a cigar party and it would last all night. 1 Party 1 Cigar


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Im tempted to stick it in the wineador :mrgreen:
Dont know what else to do with it, i opened the outer wrapper and the box smells nice


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Grab a Puros Indios Chief, 18" x 66RG !


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Grab a Puros Indios Chief, 18" x 66RG !


Ray,

I hear that is your weekly Sunday night smoke:mrgreen:


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

I remember smoking a 15 inch cigar a few years back. I forget what the name was but the thing sucked. You couldn't get any smoke out of it. Anything that size is purely a novelty item.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Piledriver said:


> I remember smoking a 15 inch cigar a few years back. I forget what the name was but the thing sucked. You couldn't get any smoke out of it. Anything that size is purely a novelty item.


Yea thats the only reason i bought it, i never planned on smokin it, i didnt smoke cigars back then, lol. I just thought it was cool  . . . ahhhhh to be 17.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Props if you can nub stand the entire thing



l330n said:


> Yea thats the only reason i bought it, i never planned on smokin it, i didnt smoke cigars back then, lol. I just thought it was cool  . . . ahhhhh to be 17.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

deep said:


> Ray,
> 
> I hear that is your weekly Sunday night smoke:mrgreen:


Keep it up Joe and I will send it in your MaW :boxing:

And it's my Saturday smoke!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> DAMN!!!!! thats a huge bitch!!!! how long you think it will take you to smoke one of those suckers?


http://ahhsome.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/f-funny-stuff-deuce-bigalow-big-woman.jpg?w=499&h=315

I would agree. That's a huge bitch.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

hey that reminds me of the chief!

Puros Indios Especial Chief Cigars - ***************.com


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

I had a cigar that looked exactly like that a few years ago (15???) called "The General" IIRC. Kept it around for years before I was finally drunk enough to try to light it up at my wedding. It was, of course, a total flop - dried out from neglect, and way, way too huge to actually smoke in any case.

OTOH, I had a Don Thomas coffin cigar during that same time frame that was a similar RG, but about 1/3 to 1/2 the length, and that smoked just fine, and earned some strange comments (including one person referring to it as a "Madagascar.")


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

That's a neat cigar. And like said before, that's a huge bitch.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> Props if you can nub stand the entire thing


Now thats would be awesome!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tman said:


> The World Record holder:
> 
> World's largest cigar
> :lol:
> ...


What a waste of good leaf no ones ever gonna smoke it!:bounce:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What a waste of good leaf no ones ever gonna smoke it!:bounce:


Probably made from banana leafs anyway, who would ever know cause they expect it to taste bad LOL
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What a waste of good leaf no ones ever gonna smoke it!:bounce:


send it to me, i'll smoke it!
I'll even post a review


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

You know your probably gonna need some one to help you light that thing. You to hold it up and some one to toast the foot. lol would be fun to watch.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

fishkilla said:


> You know your probably gonna need some one to help you light that thing. You to hold it up and some one to toast the foot. lol would be fun to watch.


Haha, if i ever decide to actually smoke it, ill record it for fun.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's 2 more records:

*Worlds Longest Cigar*
The Longest Cigar in the World - New york, NY, United States, 10128 - Guinness World Records Blog post - Home of the Longest, Shortest, Fastest, Tallest facts and feats

*Most cigar boxes balanced on chin*
http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/Search/Details/Most-cigar-boxes-balanced-on-chin/48894.htm


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

In middle school I had my dad buy me an 12-18" cigar for a bus driver. It came in a wood box as well. Probably tasted like crap but it was awesome he let me buy it for the guy.

Obviously I didn't smoke, and neither did my dad but the driver always had little cigars pinned behind his ear, probably to celebrate surviving another day of the chaos. He always let me ride to a friends house even though I wasn't supposed to, so he got a giant novelty cigar as a reward. Not sure if he was more shocked that he was getting a massive stogy, or getting one from a 14yr old. mg:


----------

